# 90 truck will not start!!!



## d350 (Aug 24, 2006)

need help!!!! battery ok starter ok;wired around clutch; replaced relayinterlock switch , relays atop the fuse box,replaced fuse links(wires);new battery terminals,i am out of ideas;and the damn thing still wont start. it has been a very good vehicle and i would hate to have shoot it. appreciate tips.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the Classic Datsun section dude. Both of your identicle posts belongs in the Truck forum.

Sounds like your starter needs replacement. You've covered everything else.


----------

